
Startup gets funding for kit to diagnose Zika in 30 minutes - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/startup-s500k-develop-kit-diagnose-zika-30-minutes
======
Cozumel
Smells like another Theranos, hopefully I'm wrong.

